# old age pension



## meg (Apr 16, 2010)

i dont get my pension til i am 62 when i am 60 do i get free health care here in spain or do i have to wait until i am 62


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

if you have a UK address you can apply for a European Health Card, which will get you medical care her but you will still have to pay for any medications.


----------



## meg (Apr 16, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> if you have a UK address you can apply for a European Health Card, which will get you medical care her but you will still have to pay for any medications.


thank you i have my card but do you know if i become a pensioner at 60 and get the health care or am i pensioner at 62 when i get my pension also do i have the party at 60 or 62 lol


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm not sure but would guess that if you officially became a pensioner at 62 in Britain, the same would apply here, otherwise people who retired early, would be eligible for free health care and that is not the case.


----------



## meg (Apr 16, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> I'm not sure but would guess that if you officially became a pensioner at 62 in Britain, the same would apply here, otherwise people who retired early, would be eligible for free health care and that is not the case.


thank you:juggle:


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

meg said:


> i dont get my pension til i am 62 when i am 60 do i get free health care here in spain or do i have to wait until i am 62


Meg, I don't know how long you have been resident in Spain, but if you have recently arrived, and you paid your NI in the UK for the previous three years, you can get reciprocal healthcare for up to two years. In your case, this would take you to retirement age. 
The following link gives more information:
Access to healthcare: E106


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

meg said:


> also do i have the party at 60 or 62 lol



Meg clearly you have your party at 60 and invite me. Then you have the halfway party at 61 and invite me. And then you have a party at 62 and invite me.

But bewarned parties are tricky so if I were you I would have a practise party beforehand - and invite me


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> if you have a UK address you can apply for a European Health Card, which will get you medical care her but you will still have to pay for any medications.


You mean the EHIC card? Thats for emergency holiday cover only isnt it?

The SIP card for full health cover in Spain is issued on an E121 for pensionable age, and that is issued by DWP Newcastle overseas medical benefits .... trouble is they wont issue it until you are of pensionable age as far as I know

But Lynne is correct. Depending on your contributions in the UK over the last years you can apply for an E106, and that does give you up to 2 years Spanish cover. The only problem with that is that if you have been here for quite some time already, it may not cover you to retirement. When did you take up residency here


----------



## meg (Apr 16, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> Meg clearly you have your party at 60 and invite me. Then you have the halfway party at 61 and invite me. And then you have a party at 62 and invite me.
> 
> But bewarned parties are tricky so if I were you I would have a practise party beforehand - and invite me


lol will keep you in mind


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> You mean the EHIC card? Thats for emergency holiday cover only isnt it?
> 
> The SIP card for full health cover in Spain is issued on an E121 for pensionable age, and that is issued by DWP Newcastle overseas medical benefits .... trouble is they wont issue it until you are of pensionable age as far as I know
> 
> But Lynne is correct. Depending on your contributions in the UK over the last years you can apply for an E106, and that does give you up to 2 years Spanish cover. The only problem with that is that if you have been here for quite some time already, it may not cover you to retirement. When did you take up residency here


yes I did mean the e106 card....just couldn't remeber what it was called at the time


----------

